# Hub lamp for ordinary



## oldmtrcyc (Jun 27, 2019)

From a pile of junk I bought today... a very nice hub lamp.  I have had a few hub lamps over the last 25 years of collecting bikes, but must say this is a new one to me.  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 28, 2019)

Might be the very rare pedal lamp , with that mounting bracket


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jun 28, 2019)

bikebozo said:


> Might be the very rare pedal lamp , with that mounting bracket



It is slightly smaller than the Hub lamps that I have had in the past.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 28, 2019)

Very, very nice - good for you!


----------



## bicyclerNY (Jun 28, 2019)

It is a G&J Hub Lamp. Here is an 1890 ad from a Bearings issue with three different Hub Lamps.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jun 28, 2019)

Awesome!!!  Thank you.  I think the Hub lamp would work much better than them the pedal lamp.  Seems like your foot would get a bit warm with the pedal lamp and probably why it was so rare.


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 28, 2019)

Thanks , for the view on the lamps


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm considering selling this.   I already have one on my 54" Columbia, though it is not as nice as this one.  But it's been on there for decades.  Thanks for identifying this, BicyclerNY!


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 29, 2019)

oldmtrcyc said:


> I'm considering selling this.   I already have one on my 54" Columbia, though it is not as nice as this one.  But it's been on there for decades.  Thanks for identifying this, BicyclerNY!



Let's see your hublamp.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jun 29, 2019)

TR6SC said:


> Let's see your hublamp.



Pictures are posted above


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 29, 2019)

oldmtrcyc said:


> Pictures are posted above



I meant on your Columbia.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 30, 2019)

Out of pile of "junk"?!  Very nice.

-Mike


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jun 30, 2019)

Lamp has been sold.


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 30, 2019)

On that highwheel bike shown , the front wheel is installed backwards , the oil holes should be to the rear , . Hub lamps do not put out very much light , we had three burning in Yosemite , and you could not see the road enough for safety


----------



## ccmerz (Jun 30, 2019)

bikebozo said:


> On that highwheel bike shown , the front wheel is installed backwards , the oil holes should be to the rear , . Hub lamps do not put out very much light , we had three burning in Yosemite , and you could not see the road enough for safety



Back in the 1 8 8 0 's, you were not supposed to see into the future!


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 30, 2019)

bikebozo said:


> On that highwheel bike shown , the front wheel is installed backwards , the oil holes should be to the rear , . Hub lamps do not put out very much light , we had three burning in Yosemite , and you could not see the road enough for safety



Hey, thanks for the heads-up. Next thing you're gonna tell me is the bike's upside down.


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 30, 2019)

There is a reason you put the oil holes to the rear , if you do not care it is fine , no reason to be offended , I thought I was helping , maybe I have learned to keep my thoughts and years of knowledge to myself after these last few days


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 30, 2019)

Who's offended? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ed Minas (Jul 10, 2019)

Dang I would so love to own a hub lamp for my Victory.  Wish I would have been the lucky buyer


----------



## Ed Minas (Jul 10, 2019)

bikebozo said:


> There is a reason you put the oil holes to the rear , if you do not care it is fine , no reason to be offended , I thought I was helping , maybe I have learned to keep my thoughts and years of knowledge to myself after these last few days[/QUOTE
> 
> I for one appreciate all your knowledge.  Please explain what you are referring to.   I looked  at the picture and I can’t spot the the oil holes you are referring to.  Please help me learn. Thank you


----------



## Craig Allen (Jul 10, 2019)

I recall seeing an English highwheel where the bearing boxes can only go on one way. Another words one oil cap will be facing the front of the bike and the other is facing the rear. The English for some weird reason were master machinists but very bizarre engineers.


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 10, 2019)

Oil holes in bearing cages to the rear, when oiling the bearing cage , grasp the perch and the wheel, and roll machine forward , that puts the oil hole at 12:00, and you can put oil in the cage , I do not make this stuff up , I inherited the library from the schwinn museum , I have spent over 20 years reading , little helpful hints , in the same book was drawings of the proper way to carry your ordinary , if you are going up steps or some other thing that requires handling .if you look at the 1st photo of the bike with the hub lamp,  you can see the lube hole , and it has a small spring steel cover , on this Rudge shown the cover is missing at least part of it is missing , you can see that it was pushed to the side in the 70s Lowell Kennedy would charge about 50.00 for the oil hole clips to be remanufactured.. yes I know I am a punctuation and sentence structure nightmare , I lived 66 years so far ,. Love it or leave it ,


----------

